# [KONQUEROR]En mode éditeur de fichier s'ouvre à l'infini

## pepit

Bonjour, je m'explique :

lorsque j'ouvre konqueror en mode gestionnaire de fichier j’obtiens moult fenêtres qui s'ouvrent l'une derrière l'autre à l'infini.

Il semble que ce soit un truc connu de KDE4 mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution corrective.

----------

## guilc

Ça, ça se configure tout simplement dans la conf de konqueror :

http://casta.nerim.net/konqueror.png

Ceci dit, konqueror en explorateur de fichiers, c'est pas top, dolphin est beaucoup plus pratique dans la gamme des applis kde !

----------

## pepit

Bah, si c'était si simple je pense que je l'aurai trouvé!

Kde je l'utilise depuis que je suis sous linux (à partir de mandrake 7). Donc, dolphin je l'ai vu arriver et m'en sert régulièrement sur mon PC principal, mais là j'essaie d'en mettre le moins que possible sur le petit ordinosaure que je suis en train de "gentiser". J'aime bien l'idée du navigateur à tout faire.

Peut-tu me détailler la "simple" manip pour empêcher konqueror de me saturer mon système graphique, car ça fait bientôt 3 semaines que je cherche cette solution dans la config de konqueror et sur le net.

Bien sur, s'il s'avère qu'il n'y a pas d'autre moyen je finirai par emerger dolphin.

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

>  sur le petit ordinosaure 

 

Souris série en COM (DB9) ou autre PS/2 ?

Essayer - AUSSI - de changer de mulot.

Débranche clavier et souris avant et aussi pendant  la venue du phénomène pour me dire s'il se produit également !

Oublie un moment X sur une vieille machine. Prends un tty avec ALT-CRL-1 (1 peut être de 1 à 6 pour n terminaux texte) ; le n (1 ?) frappé au clavier doit l'être au dessus des lettres et non à droite sur le pavé numérique.

> Peut-tu me détailler la "simple" manip pour empêcher konqueror de me saturer mon système graphique ?

Non.

> 'autre moyen je finirai par emerger dolphin

Non.

Tu dois au préalable évaluer les compétences du processeur de ton ordino ainsi que sa taille de RAM pour voir qu'elle distribution est adaptée à cet "ordinosaure" !

Donne un :

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

et

# free

et

# ps aux

depuis tout accès à un shell root.

u r welcome

 *Quote:*   

> J'aime bien l'idée du navigateur à tout faire. 

 

----------

